# Vice Repair



## f350ca (Aug 8, 2015)

There was a badly misused Record vice on the T Slot / Welding table I brought home.
Are they cast iron or cast steel?
If simply cast steel I can build up the movable jaw with the mig to repair the bolt hole for the jaw.




Greg


----------



## Andy Rafferty (Aug 8, 2015)

If it is the same material as the chip behind the jaw it looks like iron. but the easy test is drill a small hole in the material in question with a sharp bit. Steel will curl out with the flutes iron will be powdery chips.


----------



## f350ca (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks Andy. From the look of the break I expected cast, the drill is a great idea. Only reason I question it being cast iron is the abuse a vice can take.


----------



## Andy Rafferty (Aug 8, 2015)

I had a cast iron vise long ago it held up well until i shocked it with a shop hammer. I hope yours is steel good luck with your repair both materials can be welded but there are less steps and less opportunities for failure with cast steel.


----------



## LarryP (Aug 9, 2015)

Have welded alot of cast iron automotive dies. 7018 stick or similar TIG  is better. Preheat and slow post cool with leather blanket, apron. Do lots of prep, it pays.


----------



## f350ca (Aug 9, 2015)

Wonder if brazing it would be strong enough. I expect if its cast iron, the weld will become too hard to machine it flat again and retap the hole for the screw in the jaw.

Greg


----------



## LarryP (Aug 9, 2015)

7018 is pretty soft, relatively easy to machine.  There's probably softer, talk to a weld supply place for real info. I thinks it's doable. But braze would work to, but too soft, maybe?


----------



## Andy Rafferty (Aug 9, 2015)

If it is cast iron: The repair is all about controlling the erratic expansion the iron will make as you heat it. What is the size of the part you have to stick back on? I can't see it in the pic. Is the intended repair the broken places on the top of the jaw? Or are you talking about the tang on the bottom that actually positions the movable jaw portion of the vise? I have made repairs to a small  appendage and quenched it quickly to stop expansion and had good luck. If you are making large repairs in the areas I asked about, luck is out of the picture. The part has to be evenly preheated welded or brazed(but once you contaminate with brass you have a tougher time making a weld) Then regardless the part has to be cooled in a controlled manner. Cool in a large fire pit smothered in lime/sand or the equivalent like a heat treat oven. If you want more info or alternate repair ideas let me know I'm not trying to make you go blind reading.


----------



## f350ca (Aug 9, 2015)

Just need to build up broken section on the top of the jaw Andy so I can fix the thread, to hold the replaceable jaw on.
I've repaired cast before but never had to machine the weld area.  
From this selection of rods from Lincoln they indicate the only easy to machine rod is their 99% nickel, the steel rod is grind only.
http://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-u.../Pages/stick-electrodes-cast-iron-detail.aspx
From what little I know of welding cast, the carbon in the cast precipitaes into the weld puddle, if so a steel rod would yield a high carbon weld which would be difficult to mill and probably impossible to tap.

Greg


----------



## turnitupper (Aug 9, 2015)

Greg,
I have had some good results with Silicone Bronze on cast, but you need 100% Argon to run it. Machines fairly easily. Good prep. of the metal is essential whatever you choose.
John.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 9, 2015)

IMHO, cast repairs using brazing is the simplest method of repair i can think of.
braze the missing section up with a flux covered bronze brazing rod like Harris LFB, with the oxy-acetylene rig if available and grind it flat, use a flapper disc to smooth it out.
slam dunk, really.
BTW, we don't care if it's steel or cast iron for this repair LFB brazes both!
LFB taps like a dream and can easily be machined if so desired.
if you use Harris LFB coated rods the tensile strength is 65,000 lbs-
not too shabby for an easy to use rod. i'd suggest a 1/8" rod for the work as pictured, you can use smaller rod but you'll be there for a little while longer ..
good luck in whichever method you choose 

heres a view of a cast iron repair done with LFB


----------

